# [emerge] MAJ. ati-drivers bloque ma geForce:Solution(solved)

## pasmoi

En réponse a "mrpouet": apparament, c'est toi qui ne sait pas lire.

Sinon, en effet, là, je suis en train de finir de transférer toutes mes confs (éclipse, tomcat, playonlinux ...) de ma gentoo à ma (nouvelle) slackware, et j'ai bien l'intention de jetter gentoo à la poubelle dès que j'ai finis, et de recommander à tout mon entourage de ne pas s'embêter avec cette distrib qui s'autodétruit à une update sur 2.

Donc voila la solution à mon problème:

Il y avait bien un bug avec les dépendances et le driver ati proprio fglrx (x11-drivers/ati-drivers si je me suiviens bien). Lorsque je masquais ce driver, x11 refussait de s'installer: la dépendance était bien obligatoire.

Mais j'ai finis par faire un simple:

```

emerge -C xorg-server xorg-x11

emerge -uD xorg-server xorg-x11

```

Et la, miracle, x11 s'est finalement installé, (sans installer la moindre dépendance), et je n'ai plus entendu parlé des drivers ati ...

Je tiens aussi à préciser que pour régler le problème d'echec de compilation des drivers ati du à l'absence de la lib GL, j'ai essayé de copier les fichiers libGL.so.* d'un autre système dans mon /usr/lib, mais ça n'a rien changé. (ld: cannot find -lGL)

Comme cette absence de lib bloquais également la compil d'un package (fuse je croi, mais c'est bizare), j'ai finis par trouver la solution suivante: réinstaller les drivers Nvidia propriétaires qui ont réparés ma lib opengl ...

Par contre ensuite, pour régler mes derniers problèmes d'update (erreur de compil), j'ai suivis le conseil qui m'a été donné ici, de faire un --depclean, et là, ça m'a re-flingué tout mon système.

Ca m'a carrément dégagé gcc, et du coup, toutes les tentative d'emerge ont foiré en me disant que mon compilateur C n'était pas capable de produire un executable ...

Enfin, à grand coups de bidouille et "copies" depuis l'autre système qui marchais, j'ai finis par récupérer le système ...

J'ai eu un dernier problème avec la mise à jours de xorg: au lanement d'X, c'est comme si tout freezait. Mais si je mettais un "sleep 1m && reboot" dans une console avant de lancer mon serveur X, au bout d'une minute, ça rebootais correctement: linux n'avais donc pas planté. En fait, le nouveau xorg 1.5 ignorais mon clavier et ma souris définis dans mon xorg.conf, s'attendant à les redétecter mieux tout seul comme un grand plus tard, mais n'y parvenais pas car il se foirais au niveau de hal:

```

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))

```

Du coup, plus de clavier ni de souris, mais en fait, tout le reste fonctionnait parfaitement ... 

Pour dire à xorg d'arrêter de faire de la merde, j'ai ajouté:

```

 Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"

```

Dans la section "ServerFlags".

Le driver proprio de Nvidia m'avais aussi viré le module "dri" de mon xorg.conf ... bizare.

J'ai donc du le remettre pour repasser de 1500 à 50 000 sous glxgear.

Et j'ai finalement eu une gentoo qui à de nouveau marchée.

J'espère que tout ça aidera des gens qui ont les mêmes problèmes ...

Là, j'ai acheté un 2eme ordi sur lequel je monte une slackware, et vers lequel je suis en train de transférer toutes mes configs, en vérifiant que ça marche pareil des deux cotés (surtout mes serveurs tomcat). Et ensuite: gentoo à la poubelle, et (j'espère) finis les emmerdes!

Cette fois-ci, on peut fermer le sujet!

----------

## mrpouet

dépendances obligeatoires bien sur ....

```

video_cards_fglrx? ( >=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 )

```

que tu trouves dans PDEPEND de xorg-server, c'est comme le port salut c'est écrit dessus   :Laughing: 

@MODO: Vous pouvez fermez ce post s'il vous plait ? sinon je sens que je vais être désagréable   :Evil or Very Mad: 

merci   :Smile: 

EDIT: j'évite de discuter avec les gens comme çà   :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@pasmoi : merci de lire tes messages privés.

Sur ce je lock avant que ça parte en sucette.

----------

